

Ask HN: Any machine learning task to solve? I'll try to do it for free. - Konstantin

It&#x27;s an experience and fun for me and a good chance for you to get a working prototype. I&#x27;m a NLP engineer and my passion is sequence processing. But all other ML tasks are fine. I&#x27;ll try to solve it in several hours &#x2F; few days and send you the results.<p>I am comfortable with Python (+numpy&#x2F;scipy&#x2F;sklearn&#x2F;theano) and C (+blas&#x2F;lapack), nvcc (cuda).<p>Please send me a description (and data) to:
lightcaster _at_ gmail.com<p>You lose nothing. I give no warranties but I&#x27;ll do my best.
My current timezone is GMT+4.
======
DanBC
The UH Office for the Communication of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) has a
survey about data use.
([https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ochadatasurvey](https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ochadatasurvey))

Here's their website:
([http://www.trust.org/?show=alertnethumanitarian](http://www.trust.org/?show=alertnethumanitarian))

You should be able to come up with an interesting idea.

------
ig1
Have you seen [http://www.datakind.org/](http://www.datakind.org/) ? -
connecting Data Scientists to data problems faced by non-profits.

~~~
Konstantin
No I haven't seen it before. Thanks for the reference!

------
rfergie
I might have something for you - will check with the boss on Monday about
potential privacy issues.

If I don't get back to you by Tuesday then please send me a reminder email.

~~~
Konstantin
Sounds good.

------
sadkingbilly
Have you tried Kaggle? There are some interesting projects on there.

~~~
Konstantin
yes I know. My motives are a bit different. Usually kaggle competition is like
a sport - fighting for hundredth of a percent in a long run. Sometimes this is
not really practical. Instead I would like to grab something from real life
and make it work good enough (as it usually the case for a startup).

But kaggle is a cool place anyway.

~~~
solve
That's how I think too. Find the low-hanging fruit of real problems, instead
of competing for a rounding error on constrained and slightly artificial
problems.

